
LKML: Linux 4.19-rc4 released, an apology, and a maintainership note - arunc
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/9/16/167
======
jwilk
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18000698)
.

